# One Day Only TV Sale



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For any of you out there looking for a cheap 720P 32" bedroom TV. Today Best Buy is selling a 32" Dynex 720P TV for......$ 299.99. Good deal or not? You decide.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

If this is the same one that was on sale on Black Friday, I can say the picture is decent on analog cable. My mom got one on BF. Thought about it for a moment, hence my post below.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I picked up the Dynex 26' that was $20 cheaper a few weeks ago for my kid. I was thinking of returning it and getting this one for the extra funds. I have to say its pretty good. Have a dvd player connected to it for my kid and has a nice picture.

I'm am really hoping that for this years BF we see some sales on these new LED's.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Was just over at KMART and they have a 19" Electron 720p HDTV (with 2 HDMI connectors) on sale this week for $199.00

By no means does it compare to the Sony sitting right next to it (for $200 more) but for a guest or kids room, it might be okay!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A nice find...thanks.

That said...I almost can't comprehend watching HD on a screen smaller than 42" (the smallest screen here...in the master bedroom). :eek2::lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A nice find...thanks.
> 
> That said...I almost can't comprehend watching HD on a screen smaller than 42" (the smallest screen here...in the master bedroom). :eek2::lol:


Me either. Although there are uses for them. I'm planning on getting a 19" for the home theater so I don't have to fire up the projector when doing CE's or just checking things. For any extended watching though (unless it's a computer monitor), 42" should be the minimum (and in most cases 42" is too small).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A nice find...thanks.
> 
> That said...I almost can't comprehend watching HD on a screen smaller than 42" (the smallest screen here...in the master bedroom). :eek2::lol:


I can't either but I think that is because the only TV's in this house under 55" are in the kids bedroom.


----------

